
Show HN: Convert any Webapp to Desktopapp in one click - saleeh
https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk-for-business/
======
saleeh
Hey HackerNews readers,

We're super excited to introduce Web2Desk Business.

Now Businesses and Startups can easily convert existing WebApps into Desktop
apps that are compatible with Mac, Linux and Windows. And the best part is you
only need to optimise your WebApp just for Chromium.

Some use cases: 🧰 Productivity Tools SaaS products 🧳 Enterprise Solutions ERPs
and Softwares

8 months ago, we launched Web2Desk
([https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/](https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/)). Started
out as Weekend project, Web2Desk got us featured on LifeHacker, Windows Club,
Asana Training and many out there. Our users have created over 25,000 desktop
apps till today and continue to grow daily.

We found many of our users were startups and entrepreneurs creating Desktop
apps for their products, of which most often required installer, updates and
support from our end. Web2Desk being a free product had its own limitations.

Thus Web2Desk for Business was born. Now businesses can look no further to
create Desktop Apps along with Installers for their Webapps that’s supported
on Mac, Linux and Windows.

------
lecarore
So, the main point is to make enterprise users install chromium before they
can use your enterprise dashboard ? I mean, it's a bit user hostile compared
to creating cross browser compatible web app, but i can see the appeal for a
startup on a tight budget. I'm surprised you're not bundling an android and
ios wrapper at the same time.

~~~
saleeh
Thanks for your feedback. We seen lot of startup leveraging chromium desktop
apps, which reduces additional work/bug for supporting multiple browsers.
Additionally some users prefer desktop apps over webapp which is a click away.
For example we have over 3000+ apps created for asana alone with our free tool
[[https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/](https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/)].

We are offering webapp to android from here
[https://appmaker.xyz/webapp](https://appmaker.xyz/webapp)

------
thosakwe
Does this just wrap your website in Electron?

~~~
saleeh
Yea, It wraps website in electron.

~~~
thosakwe
So why charge for it if it's just reusing an open-source tool?

~~~
saleeh
We're not charging for the service we are providing not for electron. Here is
the free version we are providing without installer and updates
[[https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/](https://appmaker.xyz/web2desk/)]. Anyone can
use electron and build a desktop app for their webapp. They'll have to make
installer and manage updates by them self. What we are doing is we'll manage
all of those for a monthly price. Technically we're are not billing for
electron, We are billing for the service we provide

Hope this answer

